#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-07
<tiemonster> talking to yourself again?
<tiemonster> ;-)
<greiser> waiting for my echo...
<tiemonster> hey
<tiemonster> ^^^ there it is
<tiemonster> :-)
<greiser> ping 34,592,609ms
<tiemonster> you must have RR
<greiser> i do...
<greiser> beats comcast....
<tiemonster> hey, want to help me plan a bachelor party?
<tiemonster> it seems you're bored
<tiemonster> :-D
<tiemonster> or not
<greiser> sorry was entertaining my son
<greiser> i'm no good at planning bachelor parties.... normally, the more boobs the better...
<tiemonster> fair enough
<ShawnR> so i am trying to run vncviewer in listen mode, but port 5500 seems to be used up already, how do i find out what process is using it?
<ShawnR> i do a netstat -na and i just see something about tcp6, but nothing useful
<mhall119> ShawnR: netstat -napt |grep 5500
<tiemonster> mhall119: hey - any ideas for a family-friendly bachelor party?
<tiemonster> so far I have barbecue and keroke
<tiemonster> I need something for in between
<mhall119> I wasn't aware there was such a combination as family-friendly bachelor party
<tiemonster> yeah yeah
<tiemonster> the theme of doing everything your new wife won't let you still stands, though
<tiemonster> eating barbecue and making a fool of yourself...
<mhall119> the new wife won't let him have BBQ?
<tiemonster> she says she's putting him on a diet
<mhall119> before he says "I do"?
<tiemonster> he's a chef. I don't see that going over well...
<mhall119> I thought they were supposed to wait until after
<tiemonster> for what?
<mhall119> before they tell us that they're going to change our ways
<tiemonster> lol
<tiemonster> yeah
<mhall119> I'm thinking some kind of video games, or a dart board, or something like that
<mhall119> can you rent an arcade game or something?
<tiemonster> hmm
<tiemonster> or just find someone with a freaking huge TV
<mhall119> that would work too
<tiemonster> and a game console
<mhall119> yeah
<tiemonster> my other thought was someone with lots of woods - play manhunt and capture the flag and such
<tiemonster> ;-)
<mhall119> paint ball?
<tiemonster> lol
<tiemonster> someone would lose an eye
<mhall119> well it's hardly a bachelor party if they don't
<tiemonster> I was told nothing involving guns
<mhall119> paint ball guns aren't really guns
<tiemonster> I had talked to someone about doing a hog hunt
<mhall119> you can take him snipe hunting
<tiemonster> eh?
<tiemonster> hunting with a sniper rifle?
<mhall119> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snipe_hunt
<MichelleQ> bwahahaha, snipe hunting as a bachelor party.
<tiemonster> lol
<mhall119> she's putting him on a diet, after all, he should start preparing for disappointment
<tiemonster> I'm going to leave that one alone
<tiemonster> we could go gator wrestling! :-D
<tiemonster> I know two or three guys that do it every weekend
<mhall119> I assumed alcohol was prohibated
<tiemonster> I'm sure there's room in the boat
<tiemonster> yes - former alcoholics on the wedding party :-(
<mhall119> and since nobody would actually go alliagot wresting while sober...
<mhall119> alliagot?
<tiemonster> unless they're just bad to the bone
 * mhall119 needs a drink
<tiemonster> lol
<tiemonster> just talking about it, huh? ;-)
<mhall119> heh, the gators will be "to the bone"
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: congrats for the third time in this week >P
<tiemonster> scavenger hunt! brilliant!
<greiser> so mike... have you found me a server yet?
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: there you are!
<mhall119> thanks man
<RoAkSoAx> ;)
<mhall119> greiser: just gone one back, haven't checked the specs yet, but I think it's similar to the other eSeries I have
<chloric> evening guys
<MichelleQ> itnet7: pingity
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<Epidemic> anyone remember what the apt-get package was that had like, everything in it? flash, codecs etc?
<mhall119> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mhall119> Epidemic: ^^
<Epidemic> thanks
<mhall119> np
<Epidemic> mhall? By chance your name matt?
<mhall119> nope, Michael
<Epidemic> nvm :)
<tiemonster> I knew a Matt Hall once upon a time
<tiemonster> actually, he tried to hook up with my wife before she was my wife
<Epidemic> may not be the same Matt Hall, but I went to school with a Matt Hall
<tiemonster> Epidemic: which school?
<Epidemic> martin county high
<tiemonster> must just be a common name
<tiemonster> well, good night
<itnet7> MichelleQ: hey there, tried to respond earlier, need something??
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping ping ping ping ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-08
<MichelleQ> itnet7: checking to see if we were still on for weekend from next
<itnet7> MichelleQ: pm?
<MichelleQ> sure thing
<ShawnR> ok, this is interesting, i put in a (working) SD card and it doesn't show up as a mounted device
<ShawnR> but i can't seem to mount it
<ShawnR> k, nvm, got it to mount, but why wouldn't it automount anymore?
<reya276> anyone here?
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> HELP!!!!
<tiemonster> what's up?
<reya276> there is a process with ID 27479(GZip)  being ran by root that is killing my CPU
<reya276> what the hell is it
<reya276> it comes on then off then on again and just loops like that
<reya276> how can you tell what app is running that
<reya276> I checked my log and I did not see any signs of intrusion except for the usual attempts
<reya276> then when I try to look for this ID 27479 within the logs I don't see it
<reya276> this thing is at 92% CPU and is just running
<reya276> and it has no waiting channel
<reya276> bash: kill: (27479) - Operation not permitted
<jck77> it wont let you kill it as root?
<reya276> yes I was able to
<reya276> now I'm running ClamAV, then I will run chrootkit
<reya276> it could have been an automatic backup job that is set to run at 4am but it should have ran then not this morning
<reya276> has anyone tried to put Honeycomb on their Nookcolor using Ubuntu, I tried last night but totally failed although I followed the instructions from XDA Devs to the letter. No DICE
<reya276> the best part about this particular Honeycomb install is that is suppose to be dual boot, meaning that you don't have to root your noook to do it
<reya276> and it runs great on it
<reya276> I need to get an app that can put an .IMG file on to a 16GB MicroSD card
<reya276> imageWritter does not appears to work
<reya276> and they provided some command line stuff but it looks like is for the MAC and not Linux
<reya276> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=941883
<reya276> full instructions here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=947698
<reya276> everyone is like it works great yet I can't get it to work WTF
<tiemonster> should have bought an iPad
 * tiemonster runs away
<reya276> nope
<reya276> nevah.....
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: ping
<reya276> what do they mean by this " If you do not plan to use a bootable sd card, replace the u-boot.bin on 1st partition of the eMMC. Again remember to make a backup."
<tiemonster> Secure Disc != Multimedia Disc
<reya276> there is no way to get to the Main Nook partition so I'm guessing they mean the additional SD card
<tiemonster> even though they are the same form factor
<jck77> damn my boss needs to travel overseas!!! he's getting anoying asking what are you working on!!! 
<reya276> LOL, I get that all the time
<jck77> the funny thing is when you answer
<jck77> they don't know nothing about it
<reya276> so true
<mhall119> itnet7: are you going to be around for a team meeting tonight?
 * ayan waves.
<mhall119> hi ayan 
 * dantalizing particles
<ayan> mhall119: i'm looking forward to the meeting tonight!
<mhall119> dantalizing: particles?
<mhall119> oh, waves
<mhall119> I get it
<mhall119> nerd
<ayan> heh.
<dantalizing> yeah it was a reach
<mhall119> QM duality jokes, FTW!
<Chloric> afternoon gius
<Chloric> anyone buy OilRush... you know, supporting linux development? ;)
<ayan> i haven't.  should i?
<ayan> wow.  the graphics look outstanding.
<mhall119> looks interesting
<Chloric> I bought on pre-order
<Chloric> its pretty cool
<Chloric> even the alpha development copy runs great and looks awesome
<dantalizing> ooo dolphins
<Chloric> lol i only beat the tutorial, i still havent gotten around to playing campaign
<maxolasersquad> I guess it was only a matter of time before a game like this was developed.
<ayan> where can i get the alpha version?
<maxolasersquad> Chloric: Is the apha publicly available?
<maxolasersquad> Ah, is it only available to those who preorder?
<Chloric> Nah, it isnt =/ They said they might be releasing a demo
<Chloric> I could send you my developers copy if you're so inclined to find out
<Chloric> but if you like it, buy it! =D
<maxolasersquad> I just did the preorder.
<maxolasersquad> Chloric: That would be cool.  My e-mail is my nick @gmail.com
<Chloric> its a 300MB file, i'll put it in my dropbox public folder and send it your way
<maxolasersquad> Sounds good.
<Chloric> Give me a bit for the file to upload
<maxolasersquad> Chloric: I just got the download link after buying it.
<Chloric> oh ok nvm
<Chloric> you dont need it :p
<Chloric> their servers will be faster anyways!
<dantalizing> nice ... a jcastro sighting!
<dantalizing> just noticed
<mhall119> he's in florida already?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-09
<MichelleQ> what time is our meeting?
<mhall119> 8pm
<mhall119> but I'll be postponed for a few minutes, so it'll probably be closer to 8:15
<Chloric> govatent wont be joing us today
<mhall119> Chloric: are you from south-florida too?
<Chloric> yup, Miami
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> we need some miami events
<RoAkSoAx> vim e/win 11
<RoAkSoAx> arrrrrgh
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: 
<RoAkSoAx> around?
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: yup
<Chloric> Events for what specifically? i just saw the Ubuntu Global Jam this april
<mhall119> Chloric: and we'll have the Natty release to celebrate end of April
<mhall119> both topics will come up in tonight's meeting
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: quick python question. there's a module that imports like this: from euca_admin import local ->> what does that local thingy mean cause it shows: ImportError: cannot import name local
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: the code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577665/
<Chloric> oh man! I'm actually not going to be here when it's released! I'm going to be with the Model United Nations International Conference at the UN Headquarters this april 17-29
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: it's going to take euca_admin.local and put "local" into the current namespace
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: the error means that python can't find anything called "local" in the "euca_admin" namespace
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: right but there's something like local.get_credentials (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577665/)
<RoAkSoAx> so the code is all wrong then?
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: either the code is wrong, you don't have the euca_admin package installed, or euca_admin isn't in your PYTHONPATH
<mhall119> try starting a new python shell, and run "import euca_admin" then "dir(euca_admin)"
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577666/
<mhall119> so...doesn't look like euca_admin has anything called "local"
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: yeah there's no file nor module that contains anything named local
<mhall119> is there a variable or function or class by that name in euca_admin/__init__.py
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> try import euca_admin, then from euca_admin import local
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: same issue
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: i'm guessing they are missing either a file in the source
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: can we take this to PM or pick it back up after the meeting?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: which ever works better for you :)
<mhall119> either one
<mhall119> how about after the meeting?
<mhall119> chaynie, Chloric, cjohnston, crashsystems, dantalizing, itnet7, jcastro, jtatum, mianosm, munz, rmcbride, RoAkSoAx, ShawnR, statik: Meeting time!
<RoAkSoAx> o/
<rmcbride> o/
<mhall119> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 01:09. The chair is mhall119.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<MichelleQ> mhall119's parents just stopped by... he'll be back in just a second.
<mhall119> okay, everyone ready?
<mhall119> not much to cover tonight
<rmcbride> ready here
<mhall119> [TOPIC] Global Jam
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Global Jam 
<Chloric> ready
<mhall119> April 1-3 is the next Ubuntu Global Jam
<mhall119> Global Jam is just a weekend where community around the world get together with people around them to contribute to Ubuntu
<mhall119> you can write code, triage bugs, write documentation, or just test the current state of Ubuntu 11.04
<mhall119> anybody can host an event, and it only takes 2 people to get together to make it a jam
<mhall119> for example, cjohnston and I are meeting up here in Lakeland to hack on Summit code
<mhall119> so find someone near you, pick a place to meetup (coffee shops are good), and decide on something to do
<mhall119> if you're going to have an event, add it to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<mhall119> anybody who is a member of the Florida team can add an event for our team
<mhall119> [TOPIC] Summit Jam
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Summit Jam 
<Chloric> Whats the difference between the Summit Jam and Global Jam?
<mhall119> as I mentioned, cjohnston and I are going to be hacking on Summit
<mhall119> Summit Jam is just what we're doing as part of Global Jam
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/729/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/729/detail/ 
<Chloric> oh ok
<mhall119> summit is the code that runs summit.ubuntu.com, which provides the session management and calendar listings for UDS
<mhall119> we're going to be meeting in person, but we'll also be working with others on IRC, so if anybody wants to participate with us and learn some python, django, and how to work on summit, feel free to register
<mhall119> [TOPIC] Natty Release Parties
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Natty Release Parties 
<mhall119> most of you know about release parties already
<mhall119> April 28th is the scheduled release date for Natty
<mhall119> so start thinking of where you can celebrate
<Chloric> Oh man =/
<mhall119> unlike global jams, release parties don't involve work!
<mhall119> you don't need internet access (though we are geeks)
<mhall119> just somewhere to hang out with friends and have a good time
<mhall119> just like global jam, you can register your release party events here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<mhall119> let's make sure we've have Florida marked on those maps!
<mhall119> that's all I've got for this meeting, anybody have any questions?
<mianosm> Nope.
<mhall119> if you want to ask about how to run a global jam, feel free to ask us in here or in #ubuntu-locoteams
<mhall119> alrighty, we're done
<mhall119> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 01:28.
<Chloric> so how's everyone?
<MichelleQ> missed it all again.  :-/
<crashsystems> anyone say my name in here about four hours ago?
<dantalizing> morning!
<dantalizing> sry i missed the meeting last night mhall119 
<mhall119> dantalizing: no worries, just talked about global jam and release parties
<dantalizing> mhall119: yeah registered for the summit jam ... been sketching out ideas for a mobile ui
<dantalizing> but not familiar with anything you guys are doing 
<dantalizing> are yall making it mobile-accessible?
<dantalizing> ie.. am i reinventing the wheel yet?
<mhall119> dantalizing: there is talk of tying it in with a 3rd party, closed source mobile app
<mhall119> http://conventionist.com/
<dantalizing> nice
<dantalizing> and fail
<mhall119> the biggest problem with them right now is that updating the schedule for their app involves emailing a CSV file to a person on their end, who uploads it into their system
<dantalizing> nice
<dantalizing> geez ... when is windows going to become linux ... tired of crappy apps
<mhall119> I'm still waiting on them to have a capable window manager
<dantalizing> metacity is mostly there
<dantalizing> yay 1998!
<dantalizing> the scrollbar overlays available in natty are cool
<dantalizing> very sexy
<mhall119> yeah they are
<mhall119> it's very google-like
<mhall119> I bet the chrome developers are upset they didn't think of it first
<dantalizing> yeah i wish they worked with chrome
<dantalizing> that was actually the first app i tried :(
 * dantalizing shake his fist at chromium
<dantalizing> but other than that disappointment, very nice
<mhall119> isn't there a chome plugin to use native scrollbars? I wonder if that would work
<mhall119> or if it just tries to mimick native scrollbar looks
<maxolasersquad> At http://oss.oracle.com/ the website for OSS Oracle software, it has Oracle SQL Developer listed, but there is no source code download, and the SQL Developer help says, "Copyright ©  2005,2009 Oracle.  All Rights Reserved."
<dantalizing> and be sure not to complain about how slow it is because you're violating the license and oracle lawslime will come after you
<maxolasersquad> It is, IMHO, the best IDE for interacting with an Oracle DB, which is very very sad.
<maxolasersquad> It has all the pitfalls of a Java app though.
<maxolasersquad> Slow and memory intensive.
<maxolasersquad> I've decided to ask them, http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=2188441
<maxolasersquad> One of my coworkers switched his laptop over to Ubuntu, unsolicited.
<dantalizing> nice
<jck77> morning everyone
<dorgan> does anyone know of a package that will allow me to monitor an apache error log file for errors?
<dantalizing> dorgan: top -d1 /var/log/apache2/error.log
<dorgan> yeah i am looking for something alittle fancier than that
<dorgan> :)
<dantalizing> lies!
<dantalizing> monit
<dantalizing> http://mmonit.com/wiki/Monit/MonitorApacheStatus
<dantalizing> dorgan: ^^
<dorgan> think i found something:  http://www.librelogiciel.com/software/ScanErrLog/action_Presentation
<dorgan> i already have something to monitor the status
<dorgan> i need to monitor the error log
<DammitJim> dantalizing, do you have BOA?
<dantalizing> DammitJim: bank of america is the evil that eats at america's soul
<dantalizing> yes
<dantalizing> seriously ... no
<DammitJim> yes, you do or yes you do not? LOL
<dantalizing> no, i do not
<dantalizing> i'm hoping that someday i'll look back wistfully at the day that "dickbar" was introduced into the english language
<DammitJim> LOL
<DammitJim> those people @ BOA have screwed up my mint
<dantalizing> nice
<ricenut> Hi guys, do you know how to start boot Ubuntus 10 CD in rescue mode? Any special key?
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: Repsonse to my thread indicates Oracle believes FOSS means "Freeware and Open Source Software"
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> i <3 freedom, not free beer
<munz> laura @ carey realty
<munz> shoot, wrong window lol
<mhall119> now we're all gonna email her too
<jck77> i love my bandwidth 
<jck77> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1193078624.png
<maxolasersquad> jck77: Is that fiber of DOCSIS3?
<maxolasersquad> s/of/or
<mhall119> holy crap, thunderbird just blew up to 100% CPU and 2.4 GB RAM
<jck77> maxolasersquad: Yes, fiber 
<jck77> a 100/10 connection
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Thunderbird must be borrowing code from Evolution.
<munz> mhall119, lol
<munz> pls do
<mhall119> maxolasersquad_h: something's going scewy, it's done it twice now
<maxolasersquad_h> mhall119: It's done what twice?
<maxolasersquad_h> Oh, thunderbird blowing up?
<mhall119> yeah
<maxolasersquad_h> I just replaced androIRC with Yaaic, and I'm loving it already.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-10
<ejv> must not be that stable
<ejv> lol
<Golden> Any palm beach area folks interested on working on some led projects .. eventually going to do some simple robotics but want to start out with basic ic stuff
<mhall119> why are people so impatient on IRC?
<maxolasersquad_h> Our SLA isn't quite as good as they expect.
<mhall119> what? we offer 9 sixes, isn't that industry standard?
<maxolasersquad_h> This Oil Rush game is pretty fun.
<jck77> morning !
<munz> morning
 * munz officially renames quickbooks to crapbooks
<dantalizing> morning!
<maxolasersquad> Can anyone give me a regex that will match oasis_[A-Za-z0-9]* but does not match oasis_billing?
<maxolasersquad> nm, I got something that works good enough.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-11
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<tiemonster> yo
<tiemonster> ...an hour later. that's how I roll.
<chaynie> morning, you hep cats.
<MichelleQ> I'm neither hep, nor catty.  :-/  
<chaynie> MichelleQ: Ahh, sorry. Old Eek the cat reference.
<MichelleQ> no worries.  I'm just teasing. 
<chaynie> mhall119: Congrats again on swearing allegiance to our benevolent ubuntu overlords.
<JavasBoy> HELLO 
<reya276> http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-15749633/24487849
<reya276> this is crazy http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_theenvoy/20110311/ts_yblog_theenvoy/watch-raw-footage-of-the-japan-earthquake-and-tsunami
<reya276> wholly shit the wall of water was 30 feet high
<reya276> Japan is completely gone
<reya276> most of that island's infrastructure is completely gone
<Thedemon666> Hello
<itnet7> Hey there Thedemon666 
<Thedemon666>   	
<Thedemon666> 	
<Thedemon666> I have an error that ubuntu does not start I is left with an error in the screen that says: error ath5k phy0: can't register ieee80211 hw
<itnet7> I have been looking to see if anyone has a fix for that. I haven't ran across that error before myself, are you running 10.04 ?
<Thedemon666> no i am runing 10.10
<zoopster> Thedemon666: that is causing ubuntu not to start? It may affect wireless not working, but it will not block ubuntu from booting up
<zoopster> Thedemon666: what wireless hardware are you using
<zoopster> itnet7: hey
<itnet7> Hey there zoopster 
<zoopster> itnet7: did you see what we accomplished with the shuttle launch?
<Thedemon666> 01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<itnet7> zoopster: not yet!
<Thedemon666>   	
<Thedemon666> 	
<Thedemon666> This causes that ubuntu does not start
<jck77> Thedemon666: try another kernel
<zoopster> itnet7: go to questforstars.com
<jck77> I read that with kernel 2.6.32 is an issue with that module
<Thedemon666>   	
<Thedemon666> 	
<Thedemon666> I have tried other kernel in grub in recovery and the same
<zoopster> itnet7: or search for shuttle launch balloon
<itnet7> zoopster I will as soon as I get home.. this place is killing me
<itnet7> :-P
<Thedemon666> i have kernel 2.6.35-27-generic
<zoopster> Thedemon666: hmmm mine's using ath9k
<zoopster> Thedemon666: firmware issue?
<Thedemon666> 	
<Thedemon666> firmware not understand firm of the wifi card?
<Thedemon666>   	
<Thedemon666> 	
<Thedemon666> There is a way to disable the module? I'm running a live cd and I have access to the linux partition
<zoopster> you can blacklist the ath5k module
<zoopster> everything I find says to use madwifi vs ath5k
<zoopster> you can try to change the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf comment out the ath_pci line and put blacklist ath5k instead - that will force the madwifi driver to load vs ath5k
<zoopster> Thedemon666: ^^
<zoopster> i love empathy, I love empathy, I love empathy
<Thedemon666> I already did
<zoopster> ok...if you are running livecd, then you might be able to unload the ath5k module and load the ath_pci module in it's place
<Thedemon666> but stays in /runnig /scripts/init-bottom... done
<Thedemon666> stays in /runnig /scripts/init-bottom... done
<Thedemon666> by placing elh5k in black list
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-12
<spreadsheet> Hi
<maxolasersquad_h> Hi
<spreadsheet> Are you in south florida?
<spreadsheet> I'm sure that everyone here is from NY, NJ, or Latin America
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm in the pan handle?  Why would you think people here are from the NE?
<spreadsheet> Most people here are for some reason :S
 * spreadsheet leaves
<ghuru> hello!
<ghuru> anyone with experience on Cyrus IMAP?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-05
<dorgan> any devs in here ever work with the UPS XML API?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-07
<bordy> ayo
<bordy> Pfft. You guys are boring nowadays.
<maxolasersquad_h> That's how we roll.
<cjohnston> we had a huge get together on Friday with Pizza and cupcakes and google hangouts.. thats not boring!
<maxolasersquad_h>  The channel sure has been quiet over the last couple of weeks.
<bordy> I haven't been in here in like 2 years. There's a lot of lurkers at least, so that's nice
<raubvogel> Just created a 11.10 vm with encrypted partition and it is writing the passphrase on the screen as I enter it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-08
<bordy> evenin folks
<bordy> Aaaand, back.
<DammitJim> how does one open a URL on the local browser from a terminal that has ssh'd into another machine?
<dhillon-v10> DammitJim: you can use lynx or elinks
<dhillon-v10> it's a terminal browser
<DammitJim> I was using that, but it doesn't look right for a lot of things... maybe there is no way to extract that URL besides doing a copy and paste?
<DammitJim> LOL... actually the problem I face is that I'm ssh'd into a server and use alpine to read my email 
<dhillon-v10> mutt has a url extract thingy
<dhillon-v10> It was in my muttrc, but i'm at work so i don't have it
<DammitJim> yeah, I thought about using mutt instead of alpine
<dhillon-v10> :/
<DammitJim> hhmmmm.... but it sounds like there is no way to do this directly, huh?
<dhillon-v10> nope
<dhillon-v10> plus mutt is better
<DammitJim> lol... I don't disagree with that
<dhillon-v10> yea
<maxolasersquad> mutt++
<chaynie> Morning all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-09
<govatent> hello
<zoopster> mhall119: happy birthday
<govatent> mhall119: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :) 
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Harpy Bifday.
<mhall119> thanks everyone
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-10
<GEE> Morning,  Anyone know of a fix for the hanging Busybox/initramfs issue at boot that happens after doing an update with Ubuntu v.11.10??
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-11
<govatent> hey guys. I am running a google hang out here in miami with itnet7. if anyone is online you guys should drop in to see us 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-03-05
<selena2013> hello
<selena2013> here in Miami
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-04
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119 
<mhall119> hey ahoneybun 
<mhall119> I forgot the meeting again didn't I?
<ahoneybun> Maybe I did too idk
<mhall119> looks like everyone did, not many people here
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you have any topics you wanted to bring up?
<ahoneybun> I was wondering how the planning was going for a release party for 14.04
<mhall119> ahoneybun: well Michelle and I discussed trying to have a get-together in Orlando
<mhall119> in a restaurant or some space we can setup laptops and hang out
<ahoneybun> could I get you thoughts on some artwork?
<mhall119> sure
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/2mRedtA
 * mhall119 realizes he doesn't actually know what a tahr looks like
<mhall119> looks good though
<ahoneybun> thanks ll
<ahoneybun> *lol
<mhall119> kind of reminds me of the Xubuntu styling in it's minimalism
<ahoneybun> I was going for the 13.04 ringtail style
<ahoneybun> http://www.google.com/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=AH1&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=sb&biw=1920&bih=952&tbm=isch&tbnid=dlpY3MpWHN_5DM%3A&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2013%2F04%2Fubuntu-13-04-beta-released&docid=xRGZRD0T-s2aiM&imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F10%2F13.04-tile.jpg&w=350&h=200&ei=AzgVU4TQBsijkQfFiIHYCA&zoom=1&ved=0CGwQhBwwCA&iact=rc&dur=487&page=1&start=0&
<ahoneybun> ndsp=32
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/13.04-tile.jpg
<mhall119> gotta love google
<ahoneybun> sorry
<mhall119> yeah, I can see it
<mhall119> yours doesn't really have anything that shouts "Kubuntu" to me though
<mhall119> visually
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> I mean, there's the huge work "Kubuntu" right there
<mhall119> is there any KDE brand styling that could be worked in?
<mhall119> like Ubuntu has the dot patterns and "folded paper" style
<ahoneybun> maybe use kde oxygen font
<ahoneybun> but kubuntu likes to stick to its ubuntu parent in a few things
<mhall119> so I've noticed these circle patterns in the background of both kde.org and kubuntu.org, maybe incorporating something like that?
<ahoneybun> I could try
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/ifYr1Ik
<ShawnR> for ease of remembering what hardware specs you have on what machine, does anyone know of a good command/program that displays the hardware (cpu/mobo/video card/memory/etc) without too much extra stuff (not heavy details, just a list of what I got)?  lshw/lspci, dmidecode and the ilk are a little too heavy for just a brief overview
<ShawnR> I saw some that supported html output... anyone have experience with those? any good?
<ShawnR> p.s. this is a headless server, so i'm looking for CLI or html output (no X/gtk/qt gui)
<ahoneybun_> mhall119, could I maybe help on the team portal page?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-05
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: which one?
<ahoneybun_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-06
<crashsystems> ping mhall119
<mhall119> hey crashsystems, what's up?
<crashsystems> Greetings. Mind if I PM?
<mhall119> go ahead
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-09
<Nothing_Much> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-07
<ahoneybun> mhall119: 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: could I get sponsored to go to Akademy?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-08
<ahoneybun> mhall119, around?
<Garheade> exit
<Garheade> derp
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I am now
<ahoneybun> I've applied for funding to SELF mhall119 
<ahoneybun> though I forgot to put the currenty 
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> so I had a derp Garheade 
<Garheade> ahoneybun: I derp a lot these days
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-09
<ahoneybun> Garheade, check here for release days:http://doodle.com/poll/94a8d2vti7pwd9u3, you too mhall119 and Bryanstein if you can come
<ahoneybun> or freetime at all
<ahoneybun> lol
 * ahoneybun shuts down
<Garheade> ahoneybun: thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-06
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun and I witnessed a car accident on our way back from WPB. We got off of i95 due to heavy traffic (caused by another accident).
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/8MHbIz_4S5c
<floridagram> <KMyers> My dashcam was running
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Dang
<floridagram> <govatent> That's crazy. Did you stick around to provide the dash cam footage?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, No. We have both parties my contact info and told them to contact me if they want it. I did not have a laptop with me yesterdays
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keith without a laptop, that's blasphemy.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Lies!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I only had my pixel c
<floridagram> <govatent> Lol I was thinking the same thing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-07
<floridagram> <KMyers> Same
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://scan.nextcloud.com
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-08
<ahoneybun> boom
<ahoneybun> ll
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, ?
<sintre> been here all along ya know
<sintre> :P
<ahoneybun> xD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers sorry about that lol
<sintre> i use the web chat client , instead os quessell
<sintre> the fonts annoy me lol , so i have to type in every chat room by hand
<sintre> eventually i'll figure out a script or something to auto join this way
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I use Konversation
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I use ZNC as a bouncer
<sintre> how did the walk for autism meet up go ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think it went well
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we hit almost 1,100 in donations
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 1195 my bad
<sintre> for a bunch of linux people thats pretty good lol
<sintre> simply meaning we can be a little more reclusive than others
<sintre> so hard to get sponsors
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> keith did a lot of 3D printing to get funds
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it was a very much team effort
<sintre> i saw one of thos new 3d printers at a trae show a couple years
<sintre> i bet they're getting smaller and smaller
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they print some crazy things now
<sintre> can some colorize ontop of the making the plastic gizmos even
<sintre> seens we can make our own gi0joes in our likeness lol
<sintre> i think we need to plan for a mid summer central florida meetup somewhere
<sintre> every other even is in cold long away places
<sintre> event
<sintre> we could probally get a couple vacation rentals on the cheap outside of high season and save everybody money
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we do need to start planning for the 17.04 release party
<sintre> dayton beach or such seems the fairest for all
<sintre> A
<sintre> north or south some miles
<sintre> as most sem concentrated in southern miama area
<sintre> i
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we had the 16.10  in Orlando
<sintre> if outside of high season that huge strech of coast , we can get a good deal
<sintre> maybe even bring it down to less than 50 dollars per head on a  vacation if we're not hell bent on a specific place or city
<sintre> yea i think you told me
<sintre> just an idea to make it affordable for some people , the getting some vacation rentals instead of hotel rooms
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> right
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Underground coffeehaus having a Fake News Game Show on Mar 30
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Is that on a Saturday?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> No sadly
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> It's a Thursday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-09
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Keith should be there.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> Wait... It wasn't his idea to begin with?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Can't seem to get Google Tap to work at all
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Happy BDay @mhall119
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun :)
<maxolasersquad> 👍
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Did that highlight you @mhall119 ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yup
<mhall119> benefit of having the same username on Telegram and IRC :)
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://hackaday.com/2017/03/09/we-can-now-3d-print-slinkys/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-10
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> so who has HTML exp?
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/KST5AmzGYE0
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> Screw you Paramount
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> It has Scarlett Johansson, I'm in
<maxolasersquad> Can someone tell me if they can access https://minecraft.baucum.me
<maxolasersquad> It should raise a security exception as I don't have a valid certificate setup yet.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Your connection is not private
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Oops! Soemthing went wrong.  The page didn't laod Google Maps correctly.
<maxolasersquad> Excellent, thank you.
<maxolasersquad> Something on my local machine is preventing that URL from loading.
<maxolasersquad> It's not even hitting my server.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Something with DNS or Cache. If you want to proxy off my house, you can use https://proxy.adamoutler.com
<maxolasersquad> "URL Error (0): An error has occured while trying to browse through the proxy. 
<maxolasersquad> Failed to connect to the specified host. Possible problems are that the server was not found, the connection timed out, or the connection refused by the host. Try connecting again and check if the address is correct."
<maxolasersquad> Probably the SSL issue.
<maxolasersquad> You where right. Running `sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart` fixed it.
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze, Only redeeming factor. Naked or near naked Scarlett. Other then that I am skeptical mostly do to Ghost in the Shell being one of my favorite Animes.
<maxolasersquad> I love GIS as well and am approaching this movie cautiously optimistic. The bar is high so I have little expectation of the movie reaching the bar. I just hope it's not a mess.
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> https://www.ghacks.net/2017/01/29/google-removes-plugin-controls-from-chrome/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 how you feeling?
<floridagram1> <itnet7> 90% planning to see you guys tomorrow
<floridagram1> <itnet7> I'm past the contagious stage ;-)
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That's a little far for me.  What draws you to that place?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nova Universty?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler don't you live in Broward?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Yep.  By the glades
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Codecamp is in davie, man
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I made Minimal Chat Extreme a few years ago.  https://github.com/adamoutler/MinimalChatExtreme
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Today I integrated it into a custom field in Jira.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Now we have per-issue chat
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-11
<floridagram1> <govatent> I've been out of the loop. You guys going to code camp tomorrow?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Yep
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yay
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Horay!
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> I tried to boot from USB ubuntu and got this message:
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You need to make a 32bit copy of Ubuntu. The one you have is 64
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> This machine is too old
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> I've tried downloading ubuntu in past and couldn't.  That's y i had to get this usb version from u guys in person.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu … https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> So dunno wut else i can do to make it work. I think the reason I couldn't download any ubuntu versions was cuz the files were all too big for my slowwww wifi.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It's really simple.  You just need to get the software, an iso, and a USB drive.  Start the program, locate the iso, and select the drive.  Then press the button and wait.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That's a different story.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, This iso way....it doesn't require me to boot from USB drive, right?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Use the library if your internet is that slow.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Or McDonald's
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, Ohhh yeahhh. Good idea. I'll try that, but the library computer sometimes restricts users on what they can download due to virus protection.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, Ohhh I'll try that. 😉
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I'm not trying to get rid of you.  I'm just trying to get you the quickest solution.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I don't have time to make a usb drive and bring it anywhere.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, Oh, no. I didn't think that at all. 😉 it is the quickest and easiest solution. 😉
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @whisperit2me, But is this true? I'm only guessing. 😝
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers up for anything tonight?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Depends. What time are you guys getting out
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> We're already at the Duffys
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Dunno what there is to do
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi, Hey. Sorry I fell asleep. What's up?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Lmao!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-12
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> The Duffy's?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @whisperit2me asked questions, provided pictures, then deleted them after I answered.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @whisperit2me are you that paranoid?  I mean I take many security precautions, but I also have a healthy balance of sharing my struggles and accolades.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, It's OCD cleaning.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @whisperit2me  what does your OCD say about the way it looks now?
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, 😂 i dunno about all of your texts, but I've cleaned up mine. 😝
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @whisperit2me, I'm going to make sure to quote you for posterity in the future.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Other then all of this being logged by Ubuntu logs
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Oh, yeah, the chat room.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> IRC is being logged
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @ImageBot
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Oh snap
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> That's odd lol
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Running out of disk space while doing an apt update be like..
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> I tried changing my bios boot priority to usb, but the usb is still not bootable. When i try to power on my netbook again and boot from usb, a black screen with these words appear "please remove any media devices and press any key to start" so i ignored it and pressed any key to start and my computer just started like the usb nvr happened. Then i tried it again, but this time when that sentence appeared, i di
<floridagram1> pressed any key, but comp also started like normal. So i opened up my usb folder and took a pic of it's contents:
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> I downloaded Lubuntu 16.4 live. Whatever that means.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @whisperit2me, That can happen when your download is corrupt. Check the Sha256/md5sum
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, I dunno wut that is
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It also happens when you let windows "fix" your drive.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, I dunno if i did that.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @whisperit2me, Try flashing it to the USB again.  While you're waiting, download a fresh copy to try next.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, Oh u found a text file named md5sum
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, How do i ck it?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Not sure if windows has the ability natively.  You can verify with a tool called "md5sum" in Linux. There are tools for windows.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @AdamOutler, I dunno how to do that either. 😂😂😂 I'm computer illiterate. 😔
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You check the locally generated hash with the remote provided hash.  "md5sum \path-to\my.iso" provides the local hash.  It should match the hash provided by Ubuntu on their server.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @whisperit2me, I'm  googling that now
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @whisperit2me, This is called hashing, btw.  It's an advanced crypto topic, but it's easy enough to verify one hash against another.  Hashes are used to sign things.  They provide a digest of the contents so people can verify the contents. Just know that you can't reverse a hash because it's a one-way algorithm.  What you're doing here is using a hashing algorithm for integrity checks.
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> Ok, thx. 😉 … I found this on google, but dunno how to customize the texts to my situation.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Certutil-hashfile my.iso md5
<floridagram1> <whisperit2me> @whisperit2me, It has spaces between the words. Do I need those spaces? Or it won't matter?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> You need them.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-03-08
<Guest20351> hi
<Guest20351> I need help
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-04
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I need server class hardware for $500.  What you guys got?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Hopes and Dreams
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Sorry. Fell asleep when I got home
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Seriously?  Like not even some old stuff?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.  Desktop class it is for my server...  Just went dead and stopped working.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> My website is offline.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Why do you need server grade stuff?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Running two Android VMs continuously
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Obviously my setup doesn't like it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Server grade should not be needed but I get it. Unfortunately I do not have any surplus hardware at home that could run that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Does it need to be in rack format?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So I'm watching a video from nand2tetris on coursera
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and I'm getting strange flashbacks to encarta
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> For some reason my brain is like "wow look a moving person on a text info page" wth
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What are you seeing?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Considering Alita
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is good. I saw it a week ago
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So this happened in my area this morning. Not to long before I made my way to the bus stop on my way to a job interview. … https://www.local10.com/news/florida/hollywood/suspect-in-custody-after-man-stabbed-in-hollywood-police-say?__vfz=medium=sharebar
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No charges...
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/4/18246182/usb-4-thunderbolt-3-specs-features-release-date
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ...
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm waiting for my new server.  I imagine this is current status
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @SivaMachina, You should watch battle angel alita with it.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So I found this course on coursera called nand2tetris where you supposedly learn how to build a computer from nand gates
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Anyone heard of it? Opinions?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm taking it next to the deep learning specialization
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Sounds like a Been Heck type of thing
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Hi BTW guys!
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I did find something that may be cool to check out the other day
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What is it?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> So TKL is always cranking out new appliances for their distro
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> They have what is in short a small version of a YouTubeesque media platform.
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> It's pretty cool
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Memory heavy (thanks php)
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Damn near what I had sorta put together about 5 years ago with nginx and the rtmp module.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Wait, does anybody know how to do webrtc?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and video streaming?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> This guy
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've done the nginx/rtmp thing and the latency was damn near 10 seconds
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> JR, what stack do you use?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Nginx
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> But this is internal for me
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> As my use case is unique
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Now that it's actually in repo it's nice
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> There are others but they are costly
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Such as Wowza and Red5
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Also I didn't have the latency issue
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Oooooo
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Newtek NDI is great for LAN use (capturing Windows ect)
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I need to work on the cloud side to see how well it works but damn is it bandwidth heavy.
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> And of course OBS with specific plugins
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> My apologies for being long winded there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> No no I had to run out to handle the door, but that's actually really relevant to my own work, I'm spec'ing out webrtc video specifically for the latency
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and at some point I realized crap, I can't stream mp4's any faster than 5-7 seconds
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I'm certain cost is a factor yes?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Also VLC has said NDI plugin
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Hello playlist over NDI into OBS
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Then casted over the web
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Now that they fixed NVENC on the Windows side it's not kicking the CPUs ass
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can cast from VLC?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @gillymomo I might ping you again in the near future via IM, this is really good info
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Oh yesss
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Please do!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sweet, messaged, thank you!
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> VLC + OBS + any RTMP server = Major power
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think you can cast to a Chromecast with VLC. I haven't tried it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> FML
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's why they make these...
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Keyboards!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun are you at @RazPi's desk?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Yumi
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I drive many distros
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler nope my coworkers desk in support.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> My new keyboard.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I have that same keyboard, not bad for the price
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nope not for $35 bucks.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I could never get used to it though
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I have a Goldtouch for work and it's really different.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I actually have two, that one and the one with number keypad
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> About 1000 corrupt inodes later....
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> sl works, therefore the repair was successful!
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> System booted.   Mounted ro.  Wouldn't start networking.  Ran fsck, everything worked.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> All I can say is "Fsck yeah!"
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> 🤣🤣🤣
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-05
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> How to run DOS on a Raspberry Pi OnMSFT.com … https://www.onmsft.com/how-to/how-to-run-dos-on-a-raspberry-pi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The first quiz in the linear algebra course makes you do systems of equations, I haven't done that in ages
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and now I have to backtrack on khan academy D:
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, But that Khan academy tho
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anyone using Lutron Caseta?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Lutron = ransom … Caseta = tiny home
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What's really going on here?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @RazPi  not sure if this will be useful to you at all. https://openstax.org/subjects/math
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://careerfoundry.com/en/blog/ui-design/how-to-become-a-ui-designer/
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think my pillows have been confiscated
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That's perfect
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> So this idiot was trying to remove a wire from his desk by cutting a few zip ties and slipped. He cut the power cable for his new widescreen monitor
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That idiot was me
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Opps!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Oh noooo
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Standard cable it proprietary?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or**
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Was it one of those nice curved monitors?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I did not go with the curved option
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It took me a few minutes to break out the soldering iron and shrink wrap. It took me a few minutes to fix
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Good call, I always want shrink wrap when I don't have it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Did not expect
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, My multi-tasking kernel has a bug
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> You need a low latency kernal there
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Almost NAS time.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Don't install the Atkins in the NAS... It can get messy
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @KMyers, You beat me too it
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> How big is that drive? You setting up Nas?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Er setting up raid
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 2-4Tb in Raid1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have 1 4tb and this is the 2nd
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Is that mirroring?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> All that raid stuff confuses me
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Our servers at work use raid 10
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 0+1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Stripe and mirror
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I can't afford that.  Raid 1 for me.😅
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> What software you using for that?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Free as?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Freenas
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-06
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> DiskStation Synology
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anything I should know about rsync?  Any critical errors to avoid?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ~~~rsync --delete -azvv -e ssh /home/adamoutler adamoutler@192.168.1.100:/volume1/homes/adamoutler/closet-server/home/~~~
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> That's about what I use, what's the second v for?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> very verbose
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> is there an inbuilt way to auto-sync, or is it just manual through cron?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> i use cron, its easier that way, though there are some utilities that use rsync in the background, but seems excessive
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> i'd like to auto-rsync
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> only issue I ever had was a few weeks ago tried to rsync my home directory to the other drive and forgot I had mounted it in my home directory so was recusrively copy files in to a deeper and deeper tree .... ha
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I just run cron every 30 minutes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> hehe
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This just seems a bit excessive to run every 30 minutes https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/CKKW
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> there should be a process that handles all of that.
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Maybe there is.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I know your IP address is 192.168.1.100. I am DDoSing it now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nooooooo!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You monster!!! ... wait, which 192.168.0.100 device?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Wouldn't it be easier to ddos adamoutler.com?  You could do it with your server alone.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Holy crap... His root password is the same as mine. He is also using the hostname "KMyers-NAS". Running a rm -rf / now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I thought I was the only one who uses "tacocat" as a root password
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Why did my NAS go down?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> lol
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> crap!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That's my home server. It does not handle my Next Cloud server, only household things. It hosts my DVR, Plex and local backups (which get sent to next cloud)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> dude, Synology is my new NAS of choice.  They have tons of options... if I want this thing to do anything, it can... then there's plugins.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it supports rsync by default.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it supports letsencrypt by default.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it's really crazy the amount of things it handles.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Mine is just running a simple Debian setup
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I wanted a "NAS".  this is everything. SAMBA, and team sharing, permissions, you name it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I can do a dedicated computer easily, but this thing has everything in it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it's rediculous.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> it's the pfsense of NAS.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's the web interface
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I intentionally did not want to have something like that at home. Too risky as I am paranoid of data loss and a hurricane can take it down. My home stores a tertiary backup
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Well, it cost $170 on amazon, and the HDs are 124 each.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> the price is awesome. the value is outstanding.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes. I agree
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Also, i'm 12ft above sea level and near the glades, I shouldn't need to worrry too much,
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Your office is on a 2nd floor so you are better off than I am when it comes to floods
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> my com closet is on the first floor.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> True, under the stairs.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> and my cameras are always on :D
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Btw..  one of my most popular pix on Google Maps is getting Rick rolled at mojo donuts with you guys.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That was a fun day
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  We should do more mojo
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Meet the Official Ubuntu 19.04 'Disco Dingo' Mascot - OMG! Ubuntu! … https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/03/ubuntu-19-04-mascot-disco-dingo-art
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Mojo donuts would be good
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Made it through day 2 of my online courses. Yay me
<maxolasersquad> AdamOutler, I run a home server with NextCloud too. My most important files are synced to an external drive at my work, so if my house goes up in flames then I still have the files in a safe spot.
<maxolasersquad> The biggest danger is that my house and work are 2 miles apart, so a nasty tornado could conceivably hit both. It's rather unlikely though.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> NSA just released their reverse engineering tool https://ghidra-sre.org/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/3/5/18252150/bad-password-security-data-breach-taiwan-ji32k7au4a83-have-i-been-pwned
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I don't trust the Verge right now
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> To be fair, this isn't pro-apple or anti-android and somewhat interesting in the infosec area
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I saw a video about this yesterday
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> It was interesting to see lol
<maxolasersquad> I security hole has already been found and fixed in Ghidra. https://twitter.com/hackerfantastic/status/1103087869063704576
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Microsoft open-sources its Windows calculator on GitHub - The Verge … https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/6/18253474/microsoft-windows-calculator-open-source-github
<maxolasersquad> ++
<roaksoax> woah, a calculator... -_-'
<maxolasersquad> It would be pretty funny if someone got it compiling on Linux. I'm not sure why someone would go through such effort though.
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> 😂😂
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-07
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze it knows I hate windows
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Scary
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Day 3 complete!
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/03/05/comcast-security-nightmare-default-0000-pin-on-everybodys-account/
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Another reason to hate Comcast
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.reddit.com/r/S10wallpapers?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, What of?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Diablo 1 is now on GOG. … https://www.gog.com/game/diablo
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr, Online courses!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Awesome
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If y'all aren't already acquainted.. I leave you https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0QrZvg7QIgptOuNWY9u45bnDtKWYs1Qr
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> How many people are a go for disney world may 3rd through the 5th?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am down
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Can anyone suggest a good tablet for studying from?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The Coursera app is better than the site I realize
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Galaxy Tab S4
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> I have the asus zenpad 10, really nice tablet. I think they are less than 300 now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The tab s4 is like buying a new laptop xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just need it for studying
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Tab S3
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I am still available.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> what's the verdict on the disney trip i mentioned above?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think it's a go is there a cost prediction
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> don't worry about cost
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it's essentially whatever you can pitch in
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok it's a go then 👀🧳
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-08
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ever played with guacamole, @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes. I had embedded it in my next cloud. It is currently broken though on my server
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> i just built it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It requires a client and a server?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The web UI is the client and the VNC/RDP/SSG server on the boxes you want to connect is the server
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I just set up LDAP, this is going to be a good use for it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yep, it's borked
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> i can't get it to install, now I have a 1/2 installed broken app.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> TIL the Pythagorean theorem is just a dot product
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers trying a new coffee
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 6 pivotal moments in open source history | Opensource.com … https://opensource.com/article/18/2/pivotal-moments-history-open-source
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh this looks like a good article thank you
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This stuff was in Linux Plus course
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/euRoAjCRdOg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I fell for that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hard 😭
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I figured you would
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers you gonna be free during the week?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Weekend?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> after weekend
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So mon-fri
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It depends on when, what's up?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Just considering crashing over there at some point (maybe weekend not sure) to study and take a break from dealing with apple's deep linking hell
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am not sure if that is a good idea. That room is packed with stuff with my step father in town. I don't even know where the bed is to be honest
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oooh ok, no worries then
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm feeling a little bit of cabin fever lately
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am up for doing something to take a break. I need one
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Badly
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Might be able to do something tonight or tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Let me know. I am also in the same boat now that I no longer have a desk
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, At work?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Yes. I had to clean out my deak
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Deak
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I took the opportunity to give up my desk after 13 years and work from home full time. I still need to go to the office on occasion but not as often as I used to
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maybe every 2-3 weeks, nothing set in stone but some meetings are best done in person
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> You love leading in with , " they told me to clean out my desk," don't you
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I do, it was fun to tell that to @Panzer_III :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-09
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm back in a town with cell service and wifi access
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It looks like you made a wrong turn in Bolder
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> and, what do you know, aaron's in cali
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> How much was the flight?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers anyone up for undergrounds
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I may be, when are you thinking?
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> What's an undergrounds?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a Coffee House in Ft Lauderdale
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> O ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Might head down in a free minutes with my friend
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers want me to bring ghost pepper chips?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I may be free in about 30 minutes to head up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Can I bring that in
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Heading down
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> (Location, lon: -80.064917, lat: 26.571441)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can't leave just yet so start caffinating without me
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm actually not too far from it, but I honestly just want to go home when I get off work
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Also you don't do coffee
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> @KMyers, Is that a thing?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ...
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @EZRA1964, I was confused as well but you do not want to see @Ivoriesablaze caffinated
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And when has that stopped me from hanging out over there with you all
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Sometimes
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am just finishing up with some work stuff and will head out shortlyafter
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Also, driving in ft Lauderdale on a Friday night is not my idea of a good time
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> So you're saying I wasn't invited anyway... :-P
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I did not say that
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol, just messing, i really do just want to go home when i get off work, though
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am still at work
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I don't think I have been there. But I think I might the opposite of Joel when it comes to caffeine. I have trouble getting hyper from it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> fvck yeah
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers we're here
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @Abrerr 1300
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -118.145421, lat: 34.145902)
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers if you, or really anyone in here, wants to use my onlyoffice, I can give you an LDAP account so you can use it at Collabora.adamoutler.com
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Thanks but I have my own setup
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, What are you using now?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Next cloud with Collabora
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You said it was borked earlier
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, my Guacamole server is
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh.  Ok.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I know why, I just need to change a port on my Omaha proxy
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Docker install for this was easy, going to look for docker for the guacamole
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I couldn't get it to work.  All the guides were screwed up and on tomcat6
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I really need to move the Omaha proxy to a new VM, maybe that will be one of this weekend projects
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm really digging ldap.  It works well for authentication.  I'm considering switching my Linux boxes over to it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> But I'm worried that if something happens to Network how will I login?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Normally a local admin account
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have been considering Radius instead of LDAP. I can even tie my WiFi access at the house to Radius
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I did radius once.  It doesn't support everything like ldap
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, Just flat ldap, or managing with a front end?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> How is everyone this fine morning?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah, my NAS has a front end.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Oh nice
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It really is.  I have nothing but praise for Synology.  They have a plethora of apps from 1st and 3rd parties for Drupal and others.  It installs just like apt.   These are in addition to the expected functionalities.. webdav, SVN, rsync, samba, SFTP, ssh, ftp, tftp, and a plethora of other check-boxes.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The webui is awesome.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Highly recommend. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076G6YKWZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I finally got WiFi working on my custom build
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Still no touch screen and the rotation is still failing.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-03-10
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkblA_CxHgU
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRLfGwQ7Nsw
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Why do we keep talking about Toto Africa here?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Why not?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You would have to had been there. It involved a public restroom and a Toto toilet
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> All I remember is Judd saying, "go, let's go now,"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/c2gq4IwIc_s
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> just saw captain marvel
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Worth a trip to the theater?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i think alita was better, but yeah, doesn't disappoint
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Watching marvel now
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Movie is worth a shot
<floridagram-bot> <EZRA1964> Ties up some loose ends but there's a couple things don't make sense
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://youtu.be/_9drCiOoBog?list=PLBX-r5iVfDOuRwc3OcCcdubeXPzxw2KJt&t=326
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkblA_CxHgU
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi, Watched it this morning when you posted it.  Thanks.
